# Yet another pram blanket.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my latest pram blanket, made on my Brother KH970 with 2 strands of 2/28 industrial yarn. The rabbit in the center is the same rabbit that was on the last blanket posted, I have doubled the width and the length of him. I have also backed this blanket with fine cotton fabric. This has reduced the show through of color, makes the blanket firmer, and will (I think) feel nicer next to the little one.
Hope that you like it.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, how sweet.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

How adorable is that, lovely work.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This is so cute))


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is lovely Susiexx
Beth


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful detail - love it! Moira


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is soooo cute! well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic.Lucky little one


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

So very nice. The backing also keeps the wee one from getting their finger caught in the knitting. I love it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is a one-of-a-kind masterpiece!


----------



## drenzi (Nov 25, 2011)

Very cute! I actuallly like the show through of color; it gives more demention to the blanket. Love the bunnies.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The bouquet of hand knit, or are they crocheted, flowers in the outlined basket and the bunnies tie and tail, all done by hand. These little extras make your pram blankets especially nice keepsakes


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Theo will love snuggling in that blanket. Beautiful job.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Pretty...I have used fabric on the back of the knitted afghans I have made, just to cover the loops left by the pattern.
sometimes with fleece, sometimes with flannel, sometimes like you, with cotton.
Then I would sew little stitches, making it sort of quilt like.
I have a Brother KH 930, 940 and 270.
One day I would love to get the 970 with its added capabilities.

Too bad Brother stopped making the knitting machines..


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Susie, Could i make something like this on my 965 ?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a wonderful gift and so inspiring for MKs. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful, the little one will love snuggling it that blankie!!!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
Maggie, yes you could do the same on your machine. It can be done on any machine that has a ribber attached and is capable of doing more than a 24st repeat.


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice cuddle blanket, sure to be a favorite to hold close


----------



## porlene (Jul 21, 2012)

susieknitter. I was most impressed with your pram blanket & wondered if you would share the 2 coloured edging,as I knit blankets for one of the local hospitals for prem babies in Auckland NZ Regards Porlene.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

porlene said:


> susieknitter. I was most impressed with your pram blanket & wondered if you would share the 2 coloured edging,as I knit blankets for one of the local hospitals for prem babies in Auckland NZ Regards Porlene.


Porlene, I will put the edging instructions on has a new topic so that others will pick up on it. Thanks for your kind comment.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

what kind of backing did you use for this? it is very well done.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> what kind of backing did you use for this? it is very well done.


I used a piece of white cotton material that I hand stitched onto the back. You could use a small zig zag stitch on a sewing machine to put it on, but I prefer to hand stitch it. If it is being used in colder months you could knit a separate backing or use some flannelette fabric. If you have a problem finding suitable material you could use a pillow case if the size is right.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

You should be proud of yourself : )


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, 18 years ago I made a similar blanket, but have forgotten how I did it, could you possibly give me the settings for the top bed again I would really appreciate your help. Cevelia


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Good idea to have a wide lining and edging to catch the slobbers and food-drops :-D


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Susie is a Legend , Now everyone knows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

You know that knitting needle with a crochet hook on it? It's for Tunisian crochet, which looks like a mixture of knitting and crochet and I've just seen it on You tube. Looks ideal for blankets too Wikipedia says it's twice the speed of knitting and thicker.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

CeveliaStanbridge said:


> Thanks for your reply, 18 years ago I made a similar blanket, but have forgotten how I did it, could you possibly give me the settings for the top bed again I would really appreciate your help. Cevelia


Cevelia....I have sent you a PM.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Susie is a Legend , Now everyone knows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't know about me being a legend but I know you are a smasher Maggie...God bless you :thumbup:


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Lucky little Theo; what a gorgeous wee blanket LOVE IT :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I don't know about me being a legend but I know you are a smasher Maggie...God bless you :thumbup:


 :-D i used to get that said to me by my late husband thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

If you like Brother, there is also the "Taitexma", though I don't know more than what I've seen and read here:

http://www.allbrands.com/categories/304

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherPriceList.php


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful! How clever you are to make the edging in a two color.


----------



## Freckles2409 (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh I like this very much. Love the bunny, you did well.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Kiwi and Freckles....this blanket was made back in 2013. The only reason that this old topic has now shown up again is because I said someone might like to do the worm edging in two different colors and the only photo I have of it done this way is on my blanket....seeing that I worked out how to do it this way myself.


----------

